# Can I put dead coral in a freshwater tank?



## Ashnic05 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hardness would be ok with snails, but most of the fish you mentioned like more acidic pH and would not dwell well in a higher pH tank. I would advise against adding the dead coral. I've known people with african cichlids to use dead coral, but they prefer harder water and higher pH.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Coral is basically the same stuff that makes up limestone: calcium carbonate (CaCO3).

So it will raise the hardness and pH of your tank. This would be great for rift lake cichlids, but it sounds like most of your fish are softwater types. I don't know that it would make any water conditions dangerous, just probably not ideal.

Snails should be fine- they tend to do well in almost any conditions, except sometimes overly soft/acidic water can weaken/erode their shells.

Also, what's your tapwater/tankwater like? If your water is already fairly hard, the coral probably won't affect it much.

If you want to use it, but don't want it to affect water parameters, you could try coating it in a thin layer of epoxy, but that could be a bit of work for something like coral.


----------



## Xalyx (Sep 26, 2010)

I use it. But my coral is really really old like dead for 10+ years. And it's been used in multiple freshwater tanks so it's kind of acclimated. I don't think you should have any problems, if you're really worried try soaking it for a month or so.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 27, 2008)

Make sure the coral was meant for the aquarium. Some pieces are strictly decorative and are cured with formaldehyde.


----------



## Kyguylal (Jan 21, 2012)

If should be safe. I can't imagine it breaking down quickly at all. Not enough to notice a difference. If you want to incorporate it...it's very porous. You could cover it in moss


----------



## Ganesh Shirke (May 31, 2020)

I have also dead reef coral stones.please advice can I use them for planted tank as scaping and to tie plants. I have been using them for normal fresh water tank for almost 6 years. So, are they safe to use for planted tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ganesh Shirke said:


> I have also dead reef coral stones.please advice can I use them for planted tank as scaping and to tie plants. I have been using them for normal fresh water tank for almost 6 years. So, are they safe to use for planted tank?


As already mentioned (7 years ago!), using coral will cause your GH and pH to rise.


----------

